# Resin Bodies .... Who's selling and Where ?



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm looking to purchase more Resin HO slot cars/ bodies because of the great variety of choices available. Currently I'm only aware of two sellers: Resin Dude and Taillights Fade. Any suggestions on who else is selling them and where ? This includes any members on HT. It would be most helpful to know if they sell and ship to Canada. I'm especially interested in Gasser's or Hot Rods. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

Try Road Race Replicas
http://www.ho-slotcars.com/


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/

try jims customs he has lots of cool stuff ..

I also have some resin stuff too , some I did and some from other people
but no website I like gassers old time cars trucks and station wagons .
some fit tjet some fit 4gear
I can ship to Canada also..

also look as mev 
http://www.tjets.com/

and bat jets
http://www.bat-jet.com/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Randy (Hilltop) here on HT sells resin bodies. Usually what you see pop up in his customs thread is available either through swap and sell, or you can also PM him for info. 

9Finger hobbies also has some cool stuff (not sure if he has straight line stuff, but something might be modified to suit your desires. He has a website, but is also a member here, so PM him too. 

Dragula was here on HT selling bodies for a short while. Not sure what happened to him... He was busy setting up shop, and then poofed... Hopefully he's alive and kicking!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hairy Canary ...

and all these sellers on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/HO-Scale-/164787/i.html?ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH&_nkw=resin*&rt=nc

.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There is also Hot Laps Racin' and SuperJet.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

9 fingers hobbies


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Butch's resin bodies
he is a member also
mrgilbwrench I think


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a bunch of Bruce Gavin's resin bodies. This guy had it down to a science. You'd swear his stuff was injection molded. Amazing quality.

I got the last of his stuff, after he passed, his brother-in-law sent me whatever was left. Sad that he's gone. Great guy and even though we never met, we spoke often and he did a bunch of my requests. Probably did 4 or 5 different cars for me. R.I.P. pal 

I may list some stuff for sale but the panjo thing is still giving me a hard time listing stuff.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im still here just casting away and recovering from a broken foot and divorce.ugh.
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have a bunch of Bruce Gavin's resin bodies. This guy had it down to a science. You'd swear his stuff was injection molded. Amazing quality.
> 
> I got the last of his stuff, after he passed, his brother-in-law sent me whatever was left. Sad that he's gone. Great guy and even though we never met, we spoke often and he did a bunch of my requests. Probably did 4 or 5 different cars for me. R.I.P. pal
> 
> I may list some stuff for sale but the panjo thing is still giving me a hard time listing stuff.


Joe,
can U PM me on any of Bruce's stuff U maybe selling ???
TY
Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you're still at it Christian. Jerry (win43) and I were getting worried you had given up. Can't wait to see what you've got!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hang in there Chris. I'm sure everything will settle down.

FYI bud, the slot car show season is kicking off here in 2 weeks so if you want me to sell your stuff you need to get a package together for me.


 :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

50 cars here waiting for chrome.....frustration is setting in fast.
Chris


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

hang in there chris its always darkest before the dawn. thing will always get better.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

TY to everyone who has sent well wishes,chrome came in today!!! So I will be at Richfield with quite a few cars.anyone have any color choices besides the aurora standard colors??Im doing lots of orange and maybe a few metallic.lets hear from you guys...
Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dragula said:


> TY to everyone who has sent well wishes,chrome came in today!!! So I will be at Richfield with quite a few cars.anyone have any color choices besides the aurora standard colors??Im doing lots of orange and maybe a few metallic.lets hear from you guys...
> Chris


Any color in your metallic resin is amazing!!!!

You can't really look at a pic on a computer and see the actual finish your getting. The bunch I have here come in the mail and are 50 times better than what you see on line!!!!


All it took for me was one purchase, then I was hooked!!!!! 

Looking forward to a new batch bud :dude:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Chrome arrived and all is well.I should have 30 or so cars at Richfield to sell,mostly as kits but some finished.Any input on what colors to make besides standard aurora?
Chris


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Dragula said:


> Chrome arrived and all is well.I should have 30 or so cars at Richfield to sell,mostly as kits but some finished.Any input on what colors to make besides standard aurora?
> Chris


Chris, Richfield is a mile or two too far from where I live; will you be selling any on here or ebay ? What cars will you have available ? Will you ship to Canada ? My suggestion is pumpkin orange. :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Orange is one of my favorite colors,have a bunch and yes I ship to Canada.
Chris


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Chrome arrived and all is well.I should have 30 or so cars at Richfield to sell,mostly as kits but some finished.Any input on what colors to make besides standard aurora?
> Chris


*PINK :thumbsup:*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*what HE said*



sethndaddy said:


> *PINK :thumbsup:*


what HE said


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

10 cars already done in mary kay pink,i have a daughter and her input has become invaluable


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

need some neon pink too! please


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

alpink said:


> need some neon pink too! please


Now your just talking crazy....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been known to do that!
:jest:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can I request a nice dark metallic forest green color???

The dark green with your heavy metal flake would just be eye popping!!!!!

Any body would be great, preferably the 67 GTO or 64 Rivvy maybe???

Since you don't make a 65 Buick GS!!!! 

Unless you want me to send you a 65 body for your production line?????


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

*Resin slot car bodies*

Hi, Butch here from Butch's Resin slot car bodies. Here is a link to what I offer.

http://public.fotki.com/butchsresinbods/


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

coming up for you Joe.
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MrGilbwrench said:


> Hi, Butch here from Butch's Resin slot car bodies. Here is a link to what I offer.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/butchsresinbods/


nice, but $$'s (??) & maybe more on w/ chassis they fit on..
(I'm Techno-Impaired, so I may have just missed stuff, not used to that site format ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Bubba, FYI- Butch's bodies are normally made for T-Jet Chassis(although he has ones labeled, that are for Tyco and the 4 Gear chassis etc)...and usually his bodies sell for around $10 ea.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Bubba, FYI- Butch's bodies are normally made for T-Jet Chassis(although he has ones labeled, that are for Tyco and the 4 Gear chassis etc)...and usually his bodies sell for around $10 ea.


BIG; TY!! R-3 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

